# RIP my Hiss



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Just got back from the vet. Hiss been unwell for a while. Both myself and the vets ( and Julia bless her ) have tried to get him better. 
This afternoon he looked worse than ever and appeared to have lost any will to live. I took him to the vet and we had to put him to sleep which was awful, both myself and the vet were upset. I got home saw his viv and tears again. Worse I have to clean it out. I so miss him but he was shutting down and very uncomfortable. In tears typing this as he used to love climbing through our hair...the vet said he looked so much more at peace when he was held by be, held him right until the end. RIP my sweet snake.


----------



## GeckoLover (Dec 2, 2007)

RIP, Hiss


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I am soooooooooo sorry anna, but you tried so hard to get him better, no one could have done more for him.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

im so sorry 

R.I.P hiss xx


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear this!!! it is abserloutly heart vbreaking when things like these happen, but just remember it was the kindest thing to do, and nobody could of done anything else for him, so you stoped him suffering, his body may not be here anymore, but his spirit will always remain, and he will thank you for all the wonderful times you gave him, you can tell how much he enjoyed his life just by his face in the pic

hope you are ok!! :grouphug:

R.I.P hiss

lee


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Julia that means alot: victory:
Just so sad. Thanks GeckoLover and Kelly too.
CK Lover, thanks for that-I am sitting here in tears its so unfair he was such a lovely boy. I had to stop him suffering, this afternoon he just gave up and I just held him whilst he died after his injection. You must think me silly but he was such a character, a friendly snake. Hubby will bury him tomorrow as I cannot bear to.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw no,so sorry for your loss hun, it sounds like you did the best for this snake right up until the end. R.I.P lil Hiss


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

sorry to hear...

He was sooooo beautiful rat snake.

Love the colouration.


Reat in Peace...

Yusu


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Sleep well hiss. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Such a short life.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Such a short life.


Agreed but sadly there was nothing more I could have done for him. I adored that snake and did everything I could for him.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

heart goes out to you anna ...know how much you loved him ....and so did i ...fantastic critter ...you done everything you could and so much more


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Paul: victory:
I appreciate that. 
Really will miss him, I know you loved him too! Such a gentleman of a snake. RIP my boy.x


----------



## Enlightenment1 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's awful, but he's at peace now and looking down not wanting you to be sad!

Sorry for your loss!

R.I.P Hiss!


----------

